# Information on commercial dishwasher use?



## jhnjg (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm a student at BCIT in Canada, studying Energy Management (business energy conservation) (www.bcit.ca/semac). We are doing a team project on behavior changes in commercial kitchens to reduce natural gas use. We have identified commercial dishwashers as a large use of natural gas. To this end, we have developed a survey in an attempt to learn more about how these dishwashers are used, as none of us have useful experience in a commercial kitchen.

I am looking for people who might be willing to do our brief online survey, which takes about 3 minutes and is completely anonymous - respondents are not tracked in any way. The survey is for a fictitious large healthcare facility with multiple kitchens. It is posted at:

http://goo.gl/forms/7q1lOeFGVXMuh7Zo2

If you or someone you know would have time to do our survey, we would greatly appreciate it. If you would like more information about what we are doing or have information on how your organization uses their commercial dishwashers, please feel free to email me at jhnjg <at> yahoo.com.

Thank you very much for your time, and sorry for the spam!

Judy


----------

